# Looking to Upgrade Tannoy Reveal 6 Front L/R



## Sean O (Nov 29, 2009)

I have been a member for about 2 years and browsed before that. I was hoping that I could receive some recommendations on upgrading my Front L/R speakers. The living room that they will be in is large with a wooden cathedral ceiling. The room opens up on one side to the house entrance and dining room. The Tannoy Reveal 6 was nice but did not fill up the room as well as I would have liked. When I would have many people over they would get drowned out running the 2ch and sub. They also did not give me the depth in sound that I was looking for when watching movies:foottap:. 
I currently have:
- Pioneer VSX-21 TXH Receiver 110w 7.1 ch A/B amp (Love It)
- 5 Tannoy Reveal 6 (All on stands)
- 1 Tannoy TS12 Subwoofer
- PS3 Blueray Player
- 55" Samsung TV
I am in Iraq right now and will try and listen to as many as I can before I decide what to buy. I do not want to spend more than $2000:spend:. If there are any other combinations that I should try like a new center as well, I am open to any and all ideas. Some speakers that I have looked at are:

Klipsch RF-82 II Floor standing Speaker $1,198 pair
B&W 683 Floor standing speakers $1,500
Monitor Audio RX6 $1,200 

Thank you for helping me out. 
-Sean O:wave:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am quite fond of your list so far. B&W has really stepped up their game with the 600 Series as the competition in that pricerange is fierce and I was quite impressed with them. 

The Klipschs will win the most sound for the pound (on Dollar for us) as they are more efficient than most any other choice out there. The trick is whether or not you like the way they sound.

Monitor Audio is fantastic as well and has scores of satisfied Owners. In truth, I would not fault you for any of the choices made out of the three listed.

When Home, I would also check out Paradigm and PSB as they also make fantastic Speakers. Better yet, you can find PSB's heavily discounted online when looking at prior generations and they are still splendid Speakers.
Also, MartinLogan has released a true Electrostat with the current Xstat Panel for 2000 Dollars which is a major change for Martin Logan.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Sean O (Nov 29, 2009)

I forgot to add the

Tannoy Revolution Signature DC6T Tower Speaker

I have never heard them and do not think a dealer is around the Austin area. I could then keep all of my speakers in the Tannoy line.I could get them for about 1,100 a each.

I will look into Monitor Audio


----------

